# Schools in Broome, WA



## Theshakes (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi again,

So there may be an offer of a job in Broome, and if this worked out, what is the school situation there? We have 2 kids, age 3 and 1. I realise that it is a small country town and the kids wont be in school for a while anyhow.

Just afraid that the options might be limited and this could influence our decision.
Does anyone know anything about primary or secondary education there?
Thanks,
Harry..


----------



## shussel (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, these are the best websites to look at to understand school options.
My School Home | ACARA
The Department of Education Western Australia

Good luck with your plans.


----------



## Theshakes (Apr 26, 2012)

shussel said:


> Hi, these are the best websites to look at to understand school options.
> My School Home | ACARA
> The Department of Education Western Australia
> 
> Good luck with your plans.


Wow, thats a real eyeopener, thanks for the links!


----------

